# The Winter Life Blog



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Pretty cool new blog by Front Range local clothing manufacturer Flylow. Good place to waste some time, read some funny stuff including articles by skiing magazine writer and powderwhore movie star Megan Michelson, and watch some cool short films. Check it out here the winter life for a cool video and here the winter life for the latest.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

would have been a lots cooler if it had snowboarding on it


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

WhiteChocolate said:


> would have been a lots cooler if it had snowboarding on it


Pretty sure the cameraman was a snow boarder....don't sweat it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

whitechocolatte i bet you have already been jibbing the cart caral at walmart.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i will grind just about anything. videos with inner city riding are in my opinion much better, it is way mor technical and entertaining to watch someone 50/50 a 75 foot rail versus huck themselves into powder, anyone can do that. rail ridin takes skill.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Inner City*

Yeah, The inner city is so much sicker than the mountains.....


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

So rails vs hucks. If I can remember correctly the last time I stood on top of 5000 vertical feetlooking over the tip of my board at 50+ degrees in a no fall zone with a mandatory 20 footer in I was thinking " fuck me this is kinda gnarly technical shit" even with all that powder making it easy. Stair ways are not technical that is why they put the handrails there. As far as more entertertaining I like that inner city hip hop


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SNOWBLISS i think whitechocolatte was implying he can only handle the park hills and likes ones with stairs he can walk up.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

WhiteChocolate said:


> would have been a lots cooler if it had snowboarding on it


Or maybe some sled dogs on rails


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

The piece has quite a bit of snowboarding. Those nice couloir lines are all rode on splitboards. Ya, no urban action which I dig too because I grew up skateboarding, but there really is no comparison between dropping in on a high elevation, walled in, balls in your mouth chute and sessioning a rail at the local junior high. 

Plus Flylow gear is made for harsh mountain environments and all you really need for the afternoon rail jam is a hoodie and some Burton cargos from Sniagrab. They're just marketing to a different culture... although some significant crossover in these cultures has developed over the last ten years a la Marc Frank. Especially as the young hoodies have aged into freeriders like myself I guess.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Personally I prefer to grind anything as well. My favorite spot is also inner city, some of you might know Suite 182 in the Fort. I get on that [email protected]* and grind away like I was a knife sharpener. After a while I think the ladies are the better jibbers as they are nose pressing my rail all night. Once I get them home however I bust the tailpress on their funbox. You backcountry folk might not understand this fly park talk, sorry


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RiverWrangler said:


> there really is no comparison between dropping in on a high elevation, walled in, balls in your mouth chute and sessioning a rail at the local junior high.


Amen brother! There is no way to compare dropping off the summit of a 14'er with a school-yard jib session. Not to say they aren't both fun, but extreme backcountry turns get my vote.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

realdad, that is some of the funniest shit i've read in a decade. i miss you my little jewlocks. are you scoring any sweet funbox tailpresses in downtown glenwood?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Sensei, I can't get shit here and that is with a hundred dollar bill hanging out of my pants. The women here are either not good looking, rich and don't talk to you, 11yrs old, or a tweaked out oil and gas dude. I miss that bald college Pu*&% as much as I miss your Mr. Jewclean head. Insert exasperated sigh here.


----------



## travelgurl4life (Dec 7, 2008)

*cool*

This is something exciting..Wanna hang out here...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

what los angeles on the board? why's somebody from los angeles interested in dabuzz? just a qustion.


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

caspermike said:


> what los angeles on the board? why's somebody from los angeles interested in dabuzz? just a qustion.


 Maybe she wants travel to here for a visit or a new life with you


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

please if you don't grow up in casper, moving here would be like commiting suicide except for about 2 to 3 months of the year and its pure ecstasy, not the drug either.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Thats no lie!


----------



## travelgurl4life (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh aren't you happy I'm here? Why? Is this forum intended only for casper people? I'm not here to argue with you people.Peace!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

No its not for casper people only. There are only 2-3 people on the buzz from casper. We were just questioning your reason to be on the buzz.
So what kind of paddling is in L.A.?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I am guessing the kind that go well with leather and handcuffs


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Haha, Zing!


----------

